

 Dear Linux, I'm leaving you -- for Windows 8 - rhufnagel
http://betanews.com/2013/05/28/dear-linux-im-leaving-you-for-windows-8/

======
eip
I wonder how much Microsoft pays for articles like this.

Seems like an easy way to make some extra cash. Doesn't even have to be
convincing.

